# Wood Stove paint question



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok we all know I installed a 40 year DeeDai last fall and it has heated my house PERFECTLY all winter, bu I noticed over the summer when cleaning it that all the paint was falling off like it had orange peeled. Now, older Wood Stover are painted with a Black paint or coating to help the cast iron resist rust, well most of mine is gone simply because toy are supposed to paint the heater then light it off to bake the paint on, at least that's what I was taught. Anyway this one was painted 41 years ago when it was new and the first time it was ever lighted off was last year, Now I have light rust starting on certain areas, I know how to get the rust off, but my question is should I search for the proper paint and repaint it or is it ok just bear Cast iron?
I'm not to crazy about changing over to one of the new types cause mine will heat the entire house better than a new "epa certified" heater, but I just wonder if I need to paint it?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Try this paint:

Forrest Paint Company - Hi-Temp Aerosols

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Wolfen :wave:

My pal tried paints (both brush-on and aerosol) for his wood-stove, but both flaked off rather quickly. There's a 'Polish' available made with Graphite that you rub on with a cloth, leave for a while then rub it off, leaving a beautiful shine - It should last a good couple of weeks or more, before needing to be done again.

*Link* - Sorry the prices are in UK, but it will give you an idea what to look for locally :wink


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, I book marked both. Probably gonna try to get the paint here locally.

WereBo, I'm not looking for shine or pretty, I'm only looking to NOT have to replace it due to rust  Shine is a added perk if it happens.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's even easier then, just rub off the excess paste after a few minutes but don't buff it up afterwards, it'll stay as a matte finish - It does give excellent protection though, either way :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

As with any paint, got to follow the directions. The Hi heat paint I recommended requires a rust free surface/clean. There is a low fire requirement and then a high fire period to set the paint.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I use White Vinegar to remove rust from Cast Iron and a stainless steel wirebrush


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Stove Black, Stoves | Stove and Chimney Maintenance | Lehman’s® Best Stove Black and Polish - Lehmans.com


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks  another site to book mark, I keep all of these sites to keep my heater working and looking like it should. Keep em coming guys 

We never had this stuff when I was a kid with wood heat, all we had was the original factory stuff that lasted forever
Which is why I originally got this old heater, SOLID cast Iron


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well guys shes done, and back together every single inch was stripped of the orange peeled paint all rust removed and the unit repainted with High temp Black, I just hope I get a chance here soon to fire it up and set the paint before its too late like the last paint job done by the original owner LOL
I would post a picture but I broke my Epic and I'm using a Transform until my Epic gets replaced , and this darn Transform is as mush a smart Phone as a dead frog is.


----------

